# I read the common thread alreay, but my situations a lil different...



## CCC (May 28, 2010)

Alright, let me first start out by saying i do have plenty of trim/cabinetry experience... but the cabinetry side is screaming at me to use that instead of building fancy shelves... but here's the situation....

i have a home with a modern type wooden mantle complimented with tile surrounding the gas fireplace. the fireplace is set on a 45 degree wall in the corner of my living room. to the left is a measly 23" before another 45degree wall leading to my back exit. the right side is the larger wall in my living room measuring 18'

now, im planning on running the wiring from the box over the fireplace (recessed space meant for now outdated projection TV) to either side for entertainment center components.but the only issue i have is what to do to provide balance around the fireplace without feeling lopsided. not a fan of the people who use an endtable for their equipment. 

now an idea i had was to build a pair of MDF cabinets measuring 20"W x 60"H x 14"D, 2 shelves on the bottom of each, approx 6" tall, bottom shelf sealed to hide wiring, top for the unit of choice with the front exposed, from the bottom foot up create a 4' tall door, splitting the depth of the overall cabinet in half, and placing shelves inside the door and in the cabinet, hinged on one side, so when you pull the knob it opens from 20"W x 48"H x 14"D to 40"W x 48"H x 7"D

i guess im hoping to get an opinion based off this random rambling... anyone who could provide helpful information to a newbie on this site would be appreciated. Thanks for taking time to read and attempting to decifer... :laughing:


----------



## Cincinnati (May 5, 2010)

Perhaps you could post a sketch of the floor plan.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Or snap a pic or 2


----------

